# 30k to Invest in a Bond



## KarlC (12 May 2011)

I have 30k that has recently matured to invest into a bond.. Looking for an element of risk so something that is probably linked to equities. Have looked at the Aviva Secure Plus Bond but quite restrictive in potential gains.. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## oaktree1234 (24 May 2011)

have just recd notice that my tracker bond with BCP has lost 10%. beware of their advertising they do not tell you that. Only the bonds that have gains are featured.


----------



## Happy Girl (1 Jun 2011)

Mary Sheehan said:


> Zurich have a new tracker bond that seems quite attractive. It's different to the other trackers in the market in that you can access your money at any stage during the term. I wanted a capital secure product but wanted the option of taking my money out if I needed it. The maximum upside in any year is 36% and there is a lockin feature on gains. I dealt with a broker in Cork called Mark Ryan from Insight Wealth Management. He was very knowledgeable and informamative and put me under no pressure.


 
May I ask if you have any relationship with Mark Ryan other than a satisfied customer. Given that Mark Ryan posted his first post at 5.31pm and you posted your first post recommending the aforementioned Mark Ryan at 4.54pm both in totally different threads I am a little sceptical. Please accept my apologies if this scepticism is unwarranted.


----------



## mercman (1 Jun 2011)

Happy Girl said:


> Please accept my apologies if this scepticism is unwarranted.



Why are you offering apologies. It is not a crime to alert others of something which appears out of order.

OP if you wish to invest in a Bond in this country be aware of the Management Charges, the TER (total expense ratio), the Commissions which are built into the price and all other charges which are hidden from the Investor. Have a look at the ETFs available in the sector you prefer which clearly states the charges in an open fashion, simply because they have to.


----------



## Happy Girl (1 Jun 2011)

mercman said:


> Why are you offering apologies. It is not a crime to alert others of something which appears out of order.


 
Mercman to answer your question: I offered apologies in case my scepticism was unwarranted. While I understand fully that "it is not a crime to alert others of something which appears out of order" I also understand there is always the chance I may be wrong in my assumptions thereby casting unfair doubts about somebodys reason for responding to a post.


----------

